# Mr. Dandy sculptures released Thunderwolves



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

As the title says Mr. Dandy sculptures has released great looking Battle Wolves suited to convert to thunderwolves.


"Giant armored cyber-hounds, ready to fight! Includes 65mm base and universal armored rider legs. You will have no trouble converting the upper-bodies of any troop figures from a number of futuristic wargames. There are 5 different models, each with a unique pose and armor detailing. Cast in gray high-quality resin."

PRICE: $20 each or $90 for the set of 5

http://www.mrdandy.com/home/2010/2/27/battle-wolves-preview.html


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Are they released?

The link says preview...

*edit

Never mind, says 6th March. Good find!!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, I actually saw these painted up in someone's army somewhere online. It was pretty interesting how he'd decided to do things - instead of putting the Marine on the Wolf's back, he instead put the Space Wolf on the base beside the Thunderwolf. It was cool since the Thunderwolf was on a leash of chain held by the Space Marine... pretty nifty.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Huh. Way better then shelling cash for Canis Models.


----------



## BHound1981 (Feb 25, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Huh. Way better then shelling cash for Canis Models.


:good: You said it!


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

they look great :grin:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

There awsome, but can you use them in a GW Tournament Without being being fussed at? I think in a standerd tournament they would be alowed.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

dont think so. thats why im using high elf lions and green stuff


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

how could they say no ... if the base size is right and GW doesn't actually make a model for it ... then what are we to do? GW could make that money themselves however they failed to make the mini's for it ... their loss.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

You can use them, except that they won't be able to print the photo of your army in either the magazine or website due to copyright and licencing and the fact that they are not their own models.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

those look pretty good.

. . . and its not helping my bored mind make decisions any better ><


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

we need this conversion too

http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/7479/caniswolfborncomparison.jpg


----------

